# Highpointing



## Stephen (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm curious if there are folks actively pursuing the high points. (That is, visiting all of the highest points in each state.)

I've thought about it... and then realized the likelyhood of me hitting Ranier or Denali is slim to none. :-/

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

4 for me, I guess. NH, MA, CT and NY.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 30, 2005)

There was a recent article regarding the highpoint in RI. Seems the new owners have greatly relaxed access to  it.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 30, 2005)

4 - NH, MA, ME, NY...


pizza should own this thread


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 30, 2005)

RI when the driveway was considered okay
CT, MA, VT, NH, ME, NJ, NY, PA, TN, NC
& Germany's highpoint

I started off as a highpointer & switched to peakbagging, if I get bet some business travel to other states in teh right seasons, I'd get more.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 1, 2005)

I am into "highpointing", mainly because I love to explore this beautiful country that we live in, but there are SO many amazing places in this country that we can never visit them all. State highpoints are generally the most spectacular peak in a given state, but not always (especially in Colorado), so if you are into "highpointing" be sure to spend some extra time and climb some of the other peaks...


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 2, 2005)

ME, NH, and MA so far. VT in two weeks. NY at some point. Beyond that, dunno...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2005)

OK, I've done Mansfield and Washington.  Does Ben Nevis, the United Kingdom's highest peak count as one?


----------



## Max (Sep 5, 2005)

ME, NH, VT, MA.  Is there a state outside of New England that has a high point that you can drive over?  If so, I may have hit that one too.  

OK, now how many have you reached by bicycle?  2 for me...NH & MA (though I did have to walk the few remaining yards on each one).


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 6, 2005)

You can drive within feet of NJ, DE, within yards of NC, 1/4 mile & 300 or so feet of TN, 1 mile or so & almost no elevation gain for PA, I imagine some of the southern peaks can be driven close to & KS Mt. Sunflower allows a pretty close drive with almost no gain from the car.

Americasroof.com would have links to these.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 6, 2005)

Ben nevis is one of the other dangerous small mountains of the world with many deaths, similar to Washington.  Fierce storms out of the North Sea & 4,406 feet or so (4409?) on an island is a receipe for bad weather.


----------



## JimL (Sep 13, 2005)

NH, ME, AZ.


----------

